# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Πτηνίατρος Αθήνα κέντρο;

## Sylverine

καλησπερα σας και καλως σας βρηκα μια και ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ!

αγορασα πριν 3 μερες ενα μικρο budgie και παρατηρησα κατι ασπριλεσ στο ραμφος και τα ποδια του, και με λιγο ψαξιμο συμπερανα πως πιθανοτατα ειναι scally face..  ::  
ενδιαφερομαι πραγματικα για την υγεια του και δεν θελω εννοειται να το επιστρεψω στο πετ σοπ και να παρω αλλο (εξαλλου πιθανοτατα θα εχουν κολλησει ολα..)

θα ηθελα να μου συστησετε ενα καλο πτηνιατρο ουτως ωστε να ειμαι σιγουρη πως το παπαγαλακι μου θα γινει καλα και επισης δε θα πεταξω τα χρηματα μου..
ακουσα για ενα πολυ καλο στο Περιστερι, ομως επειδη μενω κεντρο και δεν εχω ευκολη προσβαση, θα προτιμουσα καποιο πιο κεντρικα.. φυσικα αν ειναι καλος, αλλιως θα το παω στο Περιστερι!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σου έχω στείλει π.μ  ::

----------


## Kostas297

Κι εγώ θέλω pm!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilith

και γω θέλω πμ ενδιαφερομαι κ γω !!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σας έστειλα πμ  ::

----------


## jk21

αν μπορουσες βγαλε φωτο γιατι αν ειναι scally face ,ειτε με ηπιο τροπο (epithol  ή αντιστοιχη αλοιφη ) ή με ισχυρο αν χρειαθει (ιμβερμεκτινη στο νερο του ) πσιτευω μπορει να αντιμετωπισθει.ανεξαρτητα απο αυτα το να γνωρισεις ενα καλο γιατρο για να πηγαινεις το πουλακι σου ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι χρησιμο

----------


## Sylverine

μακαρι να αντιμετωπισθει και να μην το ξαναεμφανισει. επισης ελπιζω η θεραπεια να μην χρειαζεται να πιανω καθημερινα το παπαγαλακι μου, μια και το εχω μονο μια βδομαδα και δε μου εχει τοση εμπιστοσυνη ακομα. δε θελω να στρεσαριστει.
ελπιζω να ειναι μια θεραπεια οπως αυτη με την ιμβερμεκτινη στο νερο η με pulmosan στο δερμα απο τον ιδιο τον κτηνιατρο (ετσι διαβασα καπου).
αυριο θα τηλεφωνησω για να παω να το δει.. 
επισυναπτω μια φωτογραφια του.
νομιζω εχει αρχισει να βγαζει και στο ματακι του (δε φαινεται στη φωτο, την εβγαλα πριν 3 μερες)

----------


## Sylverine

καλησπερα και παλι!

πηγα στο κτηνιατρειο του κυριου *****, αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν ηταν εκεινος τελικα που ειδε τον παπαγαλο μου, γιατι δεν ρωτησα ονομα και απ οτι ειδα καπου, εργαζεται και αλλος κτηνιατρος εκει. ειναι ενας κυριος σχετικα μεγαλος σε ηλικια με πολυ συμπαθητικη εκφραση και γυαλια και μουστακι?

μου ειπε πως ο παπαγαλος δεν εχει τιποτα.. πραγματικα ομως νομιζω πως εχει κατι.. ας μου πει καποιος παρακαλω, καποιος πιο εμπειρος απο εμενα, που ειδε τη φωτο, αν συμφωνει μαζι μου.

σκεφτομαι αυτη τη βδομαδα να τον παω και σε αλλο γιατρο.
παρακαλω αν μπορειτε καπως να με διαφωτισετε..   ::

----------


## Windsa

Απ οσα θυμάμαι δεν φοράει γυαλιά ο *******   ...ούτε μουστάκι έχει...  Αλλα ποιος ξέρει... 

Το παπαγαλάκι στη φωτογραφία εχει αρχικό στάδιο Scally Face είμαι κατα 90% σίγουρη... Και χρειάζεται Epithol και Pulmosan.
(Γιατρός δεν είμαι.)

----------


## vicky_ath

Συμφωνω με την Πωλινα!!Κανε τον κοπο να το ξαναπας οταν θα ειναι ο συγκεκριμενος γιατρος εκει!  ::

----------


## Sylverine

ευχαριστω για τη γρηγορη απαντηση σας.

εξοργιζομαι, πραγματικα. αν δεν ξερει ο κτηνιατρος, γιατι απλα δε λεει πως δεν ξερει? γιατι με διαβεβαιωνει πως ειναι μια χαρα το ζωακι μου? ειναι πιο σημαντικο να μη φανει πως δε γνωριζει παρα να πεθανει ενα πουλακι? τα σκυλια δηλαδη ειναι σημαντικοτερα?

τελος παντων, μπορει και να εχει δικιο, τι να πω. αλλα σιγουρα θα παρω δευτερη γνωμη.

τουλαχιστον δεν μου πηραν χρηματα.

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω και γω με την πωλινα .ειναι μικρου βαθμου προσβολη απο  ακαρεα που δημιουργουν το scally face .με επιθολ (ή αλοιφη παραφινης ή βαζελινης απο τα φαρμακεια αν δεν βρεις) θα κανεις τη δουλεια σου.δεν νομιζω να χρειασθει ιμβερμεκτινη.προσεξε μην καλυψεις τα ρουθουνια .να αναπνεει το πουλακι!

διευκρινιστικα γιατι μου εγινε σχετικη ερωτηση μεσω pm θα ηθελα να δουμε εδω καθε τροπο αντιμετωπισης του προβληματος

http://www.birds-online.de/gesundheit/g ... ben_en.htm

η χρηση ιμβερμεκτινης προτεινετε μονο σε εντονο προβλημα αφου εχει τα ρισκα της 

Drops of a drug with the ingredient ivermectin get dribbled onto the neck of the feathered patient ("Spot-on-method") or, in serious cases, are injected via a syringe. When it has been dropped onto the neck, it enters the organism of the bird, accumulates everywhere on the skin and the upper mandible and thus poisons the gluttonous mites.

Scaly mitesIt has to be mentioned, however, that this poison is not without risk for birds; some wild birds, for example finches, die after being exposed to the tiniest dosage! The organism and the immune system of a bird receiving this treatment generally do not suffer strongly. There remains, however, the risk that the bird dies because of the ivermectin inside its body. Thus you should take the bird to the vet in due time so that the vet doesn't have to use this poison a couple of times because of the seriousness of infestation. In most cases, birds affected by these mites have to be treated twice with a drug containing ivermectin.

----------


## vassilis29

Είδα τη φωτογραφία του όμορφου budgie σου, και το δικό μου έτσι ξεκίνησε στην αρχή, ακριβώς έτσι, έβγαζε αυτές τις άσπρες κρούστες σα λευκή γραμμή γύρω απο το χαλινό και μετά εξαπλώθηκε σε όλο το ραμφος και γύρω γύρω μέσα στα πουπουλα, δεν έδωσα σημασία και με το πέρασμα του χρόνου γέμισε όλο το ράμφος και αρχισε να βγάζει και στα πόδια του. Δεν το πήγα σε κάποιο πτηνίατρο γιατί εδώ που μένω δεν έχει. Έτσι ρώτησα, αν και ξέρω πως δεν γνωρίζουν τπτ, σε πετ σοπ και μου είπε το παιδί εκεί πως ή θα είναι ακάρεα ψώρας ή μύκητας και μου πρότεινε κι αυτός το Bogena epithol που τελικά χρησιμοποίησα. Το πουλάκι φαίνεται πια καθαρό σε ράμφος και πόδια, έγινε όπως πρίν, όμως είναι πολύ νωρίς για να πω πως είναι εντελώς καλά και τα ακάρεα ή ο μύκητας έχει πεθάνει. Θα δείξει. Πάντως αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα καλο θα ήταν να το δεί κάποιος ειδικός και να σου πει. Έτσι θα μάθω και γω απο σένα κάτι πιο επιστημονικό.

----------


## Ethereal

Είχα πάει στον κ. *********  στο Περιστέρι το καλοκαίρι (όχι δεν είχε μουστάκι και γυαλιά τότε) αλλά δεν έμεινα ευχαρηστημένη. Η θηλυκιά μου είχε μια φουσκίτσα με υγρό δίπλα στη μύτη της, την οποία ο γιατρός έσκασε αλλά δεν ήξερε τί είχε και αργότερα ξαναβγήκε. Επίσης είχε αρχίσει να έχει λίγο scally face. Ο γιατρός έβαλε Pulmosan στο λαιμό αλλά δεν μου είπε να χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο με αποτέλεσμα να μη βλέπω βελτίωση αλλα επιδείνωση! Όσο για τη φουσκίτσα μάλλον από όσο το έψαξα τελικά ήταν ευλογιά την οποία ευτυχώς φαίνεται να καταφέραμε να ξεπεράσουμε. Ερώτηση για το Epithol πώς το απλώνεις δίπλα από τα ρουθούνια του πουλιού χωρίς να κινδυνεύεις να πάει μέσα στην τρύπα των ρουθουνιών;;; Αν μπορείτε στείλτε και σε εμένα καμιά άλλη πρόταση καλού γιατρού για πουλια για την Αθήνα

----------


## Antigoni87

Έχεις πμ  ::

----------


## ΕΛΕΝ

Καλησπέρα σας...Μόλις γράφτηκα σε αυτήν την ομάδα γιατί μου έδωσαν έναν παππουλη καναρίνο ο οποίος είναι άρρωστος (έτσι όπως τον βλέπω) και θα ήθελα πολύ να τον βοηθήσω...Μήπως γνωρίζετε κάποιον καλό πτηνίατρο μέσα στην Αθήνα? (μένω Καλύβια) Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! ::

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω τη λιστα πτηνιατρων με πμ 

αν καποιο απο τα μελη θελει να δηλωσει τη θετικη του εμπειρια απο συγκεκριμενο γιατρο στην κοπελα ,ας της στειλει και κεινο προσωπικο μηνυμα για το συγκεκριμενο γιατρο

----------


## Nightrain

Δημήτρη αν σου είναι εύκολο, κάνε έναν κόπο και στειλ'τη και σε 'μενα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΕΛΕΝ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή σας....Είμαι υπόχρεη...μαζί κι ο καναρίνος!!!! :Bird1:

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη αν σου είναι εύκολο, κάνε έναν κόπο και στειλ'τη και σε 'μενα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



την εχεις ηδη

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Aν μπορείτε στείλτε τη και σε μένα παρακαλώ πολύ.
Καλύτερα να είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

εσταλη !

----------


## Silvia1990

Αχ θα ηθελα και εγω τη λιστα με τους πτηνιατρους για προληπτικους λογους! Προσπαθησα να στειλω πμ αλλα ειναι φουλ.

----------


## jk21

εσταλη

----------

